# Port Forwarding?



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm trying to open a port and I have Avira Premium Security Suite and Webroot Spy Sweeper. I opened it on my Router's page, but it's still not open. Can someone help me in getting it open? PortForward.com doesn't have entries for Spy Sweeper or Avira.


----------

